# Really good crappie jig



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I missed the memo on this and just got introduced to the roadrunner crappie jig. Spinner on bottom is the key since everybody knows crappie feed up. Lots of colors and variations available but the one pictured worked well for me


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

These things work. Sometime I will buy just the head and use my own SouthernPro curly tails of different colors.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

They were a thing of beauty under a slip cork tossed at the bank. A slow pull and drop, working out from the bank seemed to produce as good as a minnow and the jig didn't die after 4 throws. Easy to cover lots of water!


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Roadrunners are great fish locators. I tie in an underspin on many of my crappie jigs for extra flash and vibration.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I missed the memo on this and just got introduced to the roadrunner crappie jig. Spinner on bottom is the key since everybody knows crappie feed up. Lots of colors and variations available but the one pictured worked well for me


That is a good looking jig, I have to try those. I just spent four days on Lake Talquin, minnow bobber fishing, trolling and tight lining. Only caught 4-5 crappie, but saw some good stringers of slabs caught by some trolling.
I have not mastered the trolling method yet, still waiting to catch my first one that way. All the big fish were full of roe and expect them to go shallow to spawn maybe next week when the weather is good. Did catch some good catfish.


----------

